# Andromeda



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

I posted last week in the rat health forum about my precious Andromeda being ill. She was sick and getting better but now...well now she's getting cold and wheezing for her life...she's dying. Her sister Bellatrix doesn't seem to care about her cagemate passing and I can't sleep because of it now.

I feel like a bad person because there was nothing I could do but wait. All in all I feel like a cruddy owner because it was sudden.

Now I just have to live with my guilt.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

...and she's gone. I'm going to miss her terribly.


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

sorry for your loss. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

Poor Andromeda  at least you can be happy knowing she had a good life with a buddy and a loving human.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Poor baby sorry for your loss. I know it will be hard but don't feel guilty you did your best.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Very sorry you lost your precious ratty, Andromeda. It's possible that Bellatrix *does* care, sometimes animals have sneaky ways of showing it. 

It's normal to feel guilty when a pet passes away. It sounds like there was nothing you could do, so please don't be hard on yourself. 

I hope your happy memories of her will bring you comfort.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.  and don't feel guilty you took care of her when she was ill and got her the help she needed sometimes you just can't help everything. Again sorry for your loss.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

The thing is I couldn't get her the help she needed because I have no funds and for that I feel guilty.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

CherryDawn89 said:


> The thing is I couldn't get her the help she needed because I have no funds and for that I feel guilty.


But you did what you could with the things you could do.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Trust me dear, there comes a time when the funds just aren't there to help our furred friends. It's hard, I have been there before with a few pets in my lifetime. But know that you did all you could for her. You gave her a loving home, with her cagemate(s) and that is all that little *Andromeda* could have ever asked for <3 May her little soul run free over the rainbow bridge in peace.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

It may have been her time to go anyway. The important thing is that you did everything you were able to, and you stayed by her side when she needed you. Try to forgive yourself.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

She was just over a year old but thank you for condolences. It's appreciated.


----------

